# Leef Bodies



## Leef

Friday I shipped an assortment of LeefBodies to the Hound and they should be in his inventory and on his Web page by mid-week.

There are C-C and C-M bodies, in various sizes (including 6x) and all are in gray with a few in raw. The grays come in two shades, a rather dark shade and a somewhat lighter one (but none the almost-tan color of some earlier Leef bodies).

Step right up! Send before midnight tonight...

Seriously, my apologies to Leef fans for the extremely long time it's taken me to get back to this project and crank out the parts.


----------



## Leef

*Leef -- Huh?*

Hey guys, a quick note about all the great interest in my Leef parts.

I've been so busy with other (non-flashlight) things that I've just had no time nor energy to pursue the hobby like I used to. Unfortunately, this certainly was frustrating and annoying to Leef customers who wanted this part or that one, or had questions about the parts and their applications. I simply haven't had time to answer the PMs -- in fact, I went for months without even opening CPF.

Shame on me! :shakehead

Anyhow, I may (repeat may) be getting back to having time to reinvest myself in the hobby. In fact (as I recently posted), I sent a batch of Leef bodies to the Hound last week.

That said, I don't expect to be able to keep up with PMs, so I suggest you not use them, or not be too disappointed if you do and get a very late (or no) reply. This is absolutely nothing personal, it's just that my time and attention are very limited.

Shine on!


----------



## softfeel

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Thank you very much. I've been using several of your creations for some time now and I am very pleased.

:twothumbs


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Hi leef!

Can you post a pic of some of the combinations you can build with the parts? Maybe a m*g build of sorts. Guess I'm a visual kind of person.

Thanks!
AleXGT


----------



## cernobila

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Hello Leef, any luck in more of your "E" head, "C" tail 1x 18650 bodies in either natural, olive or black? Would really like to get the most out of my 3.7v "E" bulbs, thanks......


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

This is indeed great news. I've been enjoying my Leef-bodied M4 for awhile now. (C tail - M head, 2x18650 body. Tailcap and head off of a stock M4 bought slightly used from the MarketPlace). The Leef body just feels more comfortable in my hands than the one that comes on a stock M4. Especially if you want to use it for constant-on, and try choking up on the barrel. Tried out a stock M4 at a B&M shop. Just didn't like it. Liked the output though. Took a chance on a Leef body. Couldn't be happier. 

Looking forward to a C-C, 1x18650 body. Or possibly a C-C, 2x18500 body.


----------



## Ray1968

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Oh man, I've been wanting a 3 x 18650 C-M in natural for ages! If I miss-out on one I'll cry...


----------



## Chongker

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Still no gray BigLeefs 


Oh, well, good to see you're back on CPF :twothumbs
Made myself a Bigleef85 with the black bodies and tailcap, AW C cells, gray M neck and a KT4. Gloriously functional, but a little wierd colour combination :green:. Is the rumoured Leef head coming out?


----------



## cernobila

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Chongker said:


> Still no gray BigLeefs
> 
> 
> Oh, well, good to see you're back on CPF :twothumbs
> Made myself a Bigleef85 with the black bodies and tailcap, AW C cells, gray M neck and a KT4. Gloriously functional, but a little wierd colour combination :green:. Is the rumoured Leef head coming out?



And what about a Bezel/Head or an adaptor for the BigLeef to fit the LF D36 lamps??.....for my 3x "C" cells and the EO-13 lamp.....just bliss.....and would look good too, all in proportion.


----------



## etc

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Leef,

Hope you had a good "vacation" from the CPF world. 

Looking for 2x18500 and 2x18650.... Both C/C. HA-III, black if possible.


----------



## jzelek

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Hi Leef, 
Could you please make a run of C Tail C Head 1x18650 Battery and/or 2x18500 Battery in HA III Black Finish. 
I checked today and Light hound is sold out!:sigh:


----------



## M.S

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

I don't think that the new stuff has been listed at lighthound yet? I'm looking for C-M adaptor or C-M 2x18650 body if there are no new adaptors...


----------



## cernobila

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Well maybe, just maybe, Lighthound has been informed of what is on the way and has placed the gear on his site with anticipation of their arrival......maybe few more days before they get to him.....be patient……


----------



## M.S

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Check out the lighthound NOW  I just got my order placed.


----------



## Edmartinelli

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Leef products now show "in stock" at Lighthound.


----------



## Ray1968

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



M.S said:


> Check out the lighthound NOW  I just got my order placed.


 
Me too! WOOHOO!!


----------



## pete7226

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Been waiting forever. Placed my order for (2) 2x18650 C-M in Gray Ha III yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Was a bit disappointed not to see any HA III black, C-C 1x18650 bodies.

Oh well, get 'em while you still can!


----------



## donn_

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Lighthound should be called LightningHound!

Exactly 49 minutes between order confirmation and shipping notification.

:twothumbs


----------



## theslippyslug

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Order confirmation arrived 19:01 UK time
shipping confirmation arrived 19:01 UK time

Been waiting for ages to get hold of one of these beauties !

WooHoo!


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Monocrom said:


> Was a bit disappointed not to see any HA III black, C-C 1x18650 bodies.
> 
> Oh well, get 'em while you still can!



agreed


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

interesting..some like FiveMega, some Like Leef.

Same product too.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Nite said:


> interesting..some like FiveMega, some Like Leef.
> 
> Same product too.



Hardly. I have both, and there is really no comparison. Leef's tubes are a level of magnitude better, in construction, material, anodizing and appearance. I love FM's creations, and have dozens of them, but just speaking of the 2x18500 and 2x18650 knurled tubes, Leef's are far better products.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Order placed but no shipping confirmation yet....yipee!!


----------



## chaoss

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

I upgraded my P1D CE Q5 with one of Leef 's clicky bodies and then the wife stole it :mecry:. His tubes are good to go.


----------



## RichS

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

I just ordered 3 in natural - 1x18650 (C-C), 2x18500 (C-C) and 2x18650 (M-C). 

Any idea where I can get a SF M3 head for the 2x18650 and a C2 head for the 2x18500? The only SF heads I can find so far are the turbo head conversion kits.


----------



## AlexGT

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Can These parts accept a H22a heatsinks? Any leef turbohead in the works?

AlexGT


----------



## cl0123

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Off-Topic answer.

It seems like OpticsPlanet.com carries it. Not sure if they have it already in stock. I have not bought from them.

Good luck to your search!

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## RichS

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



cl0123 said:


> Off-Topic answer.
> 
> It seems like OpticsPlanet.com carries it. Not sure if they have it already in stock. I have not bought from them.
> 
> Good luck to your search!
> 
> With Aloha,
> 
> Clarence


Thanks!! This is what I was looking for.

Ok, this is going to truly display my ignorance, but do I need the Leef body with a C or M head to use with the Z46? I just assumed that the M3, M4 and M6 required the Leff with the M head. Help - I need to change my order quickly if I got it wrong...:candle:

Is there any easy way to tell, or a number that tells you which SF heads are considered 'C' versus 'M'?


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Thanks Leef! Got a *Phat* order in!!
 
Can't wait now!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



RichS said:


> Ok, this is going to truly display my ignorance, but do I need the Leef body with a C or M head to use with the Z46? I just assumed that the M3, M4 and M6 required the Leef with the M head. Help - I need to change my order quickly if I got it wrong...:candle:


 
Good news! ..... You got it right. 

Z46 = M-head.


----------



## brunt_sp

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

This is great news. I've been waiting so long for the 3 X 18650 C to M in gray. Still no gray 2 X 18500 C to M though. (I know I can get the C to C and use an adapter but I would have liked the single piece arrangement)


----------



## FlashSpyJ

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Thank you so much Leef! I got my hands on a 1X18650 body! Not black, but I think that a black head natural body and black tail could be good looking!

Have been waiting a long time for my 1X18650 body! No the wait until it arrives!


----------



## NoFair

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Thank you Leef

And thank you John for letting me know and letting me preoder the 2x18500 HA nat body I've been wanting for ages:wave:

My M2 head is going to be a happy camper soon

Sverre


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Leef do you get the feeling that you might of waiteed too long between runs, and that this run was not quite large enough in diversity?

There are alot of new folks around here now that have seen the pics and dreamed of their perfect LEGO's but have had no outlet.

I see plenty of post already asking for different pieces so I'll add my wish here too!

Nat (not grey) HA M head C tail 2X18650 OR 2X18500 please.


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

what the heck kind of D26 lamp do I put into this ? thats about 12 volts?

LeefBody C Tail C Head 3x18650


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Sgt. LED said:


> Leef do you get the feeling that you might of waiteed too long between runs, and that this run was not quite large enough in diversity?
> 
> There are alot of new folks around here now that have seen the pics and dreamed of their perfect LEGO's but have had no outlet.
> 
> I see plenty of post already asking for different pieces so I'll add my wish here too!
> 
> Nat (not grey) HA M head C tail 2X18650 OR 2X18500 please.



I think this run is to satisfy some previous requests that may have been very old.
Isn't he retiring after this run? :thinking: If your dying and willing to pay 62 plus shipping for a part. buy it RAW and get it anodized the way you want locally at a metal shop. I think thats why he made some raw. How much can having something anodized cost? A local metal shop? 50$? Besides you cant please all the people all of the time.

LeefBody C Tail M Head 2x18650 Battery or 4x123 Battery RAW
$61.99 IN STOCK

I might buy one Raw..if I was rich like you guys.:shakehead

I can barely afford the Bi pin drop in I just ordered from Fivemega.

I already carry a 2x18500 c to c Leef BLACK which I love.


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Monocrom said:


> Good news! ..... You got it right.
> 
> Z46 = M-head.



it doesnt say the color!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Nite said:


> it doesnt say the color!


 
Doesn't matter. It'll fit.


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Monocrom said:


> Doesn't matter. It'll fit.



You would carry an EDC light to show off to the world with mismatched colored parts?

I dont know if that very hardcore good or very hardcore bad


----------



## cernobila

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Nite said:


> what the heck kind of D26 lamp do I put into this ? thats about 12 volts?
> 
> LeefBody C Tail C Head 3x18650



a good question......you would need a 13V lamp for this set-up.......if it was C tail M head then that would be more logical.......:shrug:

WE make an extender for their lights, this turns the Rattlesnake into a 3x 18650 light and uses the D36 LF 13V lamps made just for this power supply.


----------



## M.S

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



cernobila said:


> f it was C tail M head then that would be more logical.......:shrug:



Do you mean 1185 in KT4 head? I need something to run in my M3 (Z46), but I can't think of anything... I have stock body and the new AW batteries and leef 2x18650 incoming now. I think I have to go with MN11 and 18650:s?


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



donn_ said:


> Hardly. I have both, and there is really no comparison. Leef's tubes are a level of magnitude better, in construction, material, anodizing and appearance. I love FM's creations, and have dozens of them, but just speaking of the 2x18500 and 2x18650 knurled tubes, Leef's are far better products.



I already own a leef, but i missed fms sale!

could you please elaborate on why you think LEEFs are so much better?

is it personal preference or is there really some difference in grip, design weight, color, finish, performance, etc?

It would be so much easier of I had one of each to look at b4 buying more. Oh and I do want more! right now, but not for long, I have a choice of several LEEF or FM in "identical" cell size bodies.

Does anyone know where I can pickup a new or used CNC lathe?  and a metal shop teacher.


----------



## cernobila

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



M.S said:


> Do you mean 1185 in KT4 head? I need something to run in my M3 (Z46), but I can't think of anything... I have stock body and the new AW batteries and leef 2x18650 incoming now. I think I have to go with MN11 and 18650:s?



Don't know much about the SF M series (too hard to get and too expensive in AU, so I don't bother) but do know that people use 13V lamps in these combinations.......others care to comment?


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Hey leef are you back for good or are you retiring?

enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Ray1968

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



M.S said:


> Do you mean 1185 in KT4 head? I need something to run in my M3 (Z46), but I can't think of anything... I have stock body and the new AW batteries and leef 2x18650 incoming now. I think I have to go with MN11 and 18650:s?


 
You could also use a Lumens Factory EO-M3.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Nite said:


> You would carry an EDC light to show off to the world with mismatched colored parts?
> 
> I dont know if that very hardcore good or very hardcore bad


 
Yes I would!

Before this current run, Leef supplied Lighthound with a much smaller run back in late April, I believe. I managed to snag a 2x18650, C-M body in black HAIII. Then got really lucky! (Another CPFer was parting out his stock SF M4 on the MarketPlace. I snagged every part, except the standard body. Put everything together, and ended up with one SWEET two-tone light! Black barrel + OD tailcap and crenellated head = My own, custom, Leef-bodied M4).

:twothumbs


----------



## pete7226

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Ive run a MN11 in my M3 on 2x18650, works great, better than EO-M3.


----------



## donn_

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Gottem!







:thanks: Leef & Hound!


----------



## softfeel

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

How come there are are no "LeefBody C Tail M Head 2x18500 Battery or 3x123 Battery"?


----------



## lumafist

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

*These are great products LEEF....!*


*I do wish you had a forum of you`r own so that we could buy straight of you and maybe convince you into doing customorders aswell....*


*I know time is a thing for people who`s got it but then again you have put a smile on so many of our faces it should be worth it.....?*




*I edited my post even further because of the simple fact that you have a lot of great ideas and products.....*


*Thanks....!*


----------



## donn_

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



softfeel said:


> The heads from Surefire L6, M3, M4 and M6 will fit the leef bodies with "M" head.
> 
> The heads from Surefire 6P, 9P, G2, G3, C2, C3, Z2, M2 etc. will fit leef bodies with "C" head.



You can add KL6 to the M-head list:






And you can add the KT1, KT2, SRTH and T-series turboheads to the C-head list.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

This is not a sale thread in the true sense - it is an information/discussion thread. It does not therefore belong in B/S/T, and I am moving it to Custom Builders & Modders. I'll leave a permanent re-direct.


----------



## ace0001a

*Re: Leef -- Huh?*

Hi Leef, good to know you're getting back into the game. I hope you'll consider making more "grip" type modules or Leefgrips for the C series. Lighthound ran out of the black ones and I ended up buying his HA natural ones too. Also, I hope you would consider making more C tailcaps...I have a couple of the scalloped ones, but I think a new design should be in order. I'd think a tailcap desinged in the fashion that Lumapower uses for their M1 series would be a good idea...it allows tactical functionality combined with tailstandability without using the scalloping design. Anyway, hope you'll consider those kinds of projects when you fully jump back into this hobby. :thumbsup: :wave:









Leef said:


> Hey guys, a quick note about all the great interest in my Leef parts.
> 
> I've been so busy with other (non-flashlight) things that I've just had no time nor energy to pursue the hobby like I used to. Unfortunately, this certainly was frustrating and annoying to Leef customers who wanted this part or that one, or had questions about the parts and their applications. I simply haven't had time to answer the PMs -- in fact, I went for months without even opening CPF.
> 
> Shame on me! :shakehead
> 
> Anyhow, I may (repeat may) be getting back to having time to reinvest myself in the hobby. In fact (as I recently posted), I sent a batch of Leef bodies to the Hound last week.
> 
> That said, I don't expect to be able to keep up with PMs, so I suggest you not use them, or not be too disappointed if you do and get a very late (or no) reply. This is absolutely nothing personal, it's just that my time and attention are very limited.
> 
> Shine on!


----------



## Ray1968

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



donn_ said:


> Gottem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thanks: Leef & Hound!


 
OMG! Donn, look at that! Over there!!

/steals Donns tailcaps and runs away......


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Ray1968 said:


> *steals Donns tailcaps and runs away......*


 
LOL. 

That's horrible! Don't steal from donn.... But if you do, why would you leave behind the custom Leef bodies and the SF turboheads?? Come on, now. That's like breaking into a bank, just to steal the $5 bills.


----------



## Ray1968

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Haha, I already have the bodies and heads. Those tailcaps are hard to find.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

What the heck, decided to get another Leef body anyway. It's not like they're always available. A few months from now, I'll be glad I did. 

Went with the 2x18500 C-C Black HAIII body. Going to use it to put together a Leef-bodied 9P. Best part is, that configuration allows me to just swap out the two rechargeable cells (when they get too low) with three primary cells. 

I love my Leef-bodied M4 (2x18650 C-M Black HAIII body) but have to swap out the 12v. SF MN61 with a 9v. LF EO-M3T, when I want to use two 18650 cells in it. With a Leef-bodied 9P, no need to swap out the lamp.


----------



## Illumination

*Re: Leef -- Huh?*



Leef said:


> Hey guys, a quick note about all the great interest in my Leef parts.
> 
> I've been so busy with other (non-flashlight) things that I've just had no time nor energy to pursue the hobby like I used to. Unfortunately, this certainly was frustrating and annoying to Leef customers who wanted this part or that one, or had questions about the parts and their applications. I simply haven't had time to answer the PMs -- in fact, I went for months without even opening CPF.
> 
> Shame on me! :shakehead
> 
> Anyhow, I may (repeat may) be getting back to having time to reinvest myself in the hobby. In fact (as I recently posted), I sent a batch of Leef bodies to the Hound last week.



Well, I for one *hope* you don't completely switch gears. Went online yesterday to place an order with Light Hound and noticed once again your 18650 tubes were out of stock. I called the Hound and they told me they currently aren't expecting any more. 

I've been eying one for a few weeks plus, but was waiting for something else to come back in stock before placing my order. Guess what...that item is now in stock...and the part I really wanted (Leef 18650 HA) is now out of stock.) 

There definitely seems to still be interest! I for one am in line!

Anyone else interested?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef -- Huh?*



Illumination said:


> Well, I for one *hope* you don't completely switch gears. Went online yesterday to place an order with Light Hound and noticed once again your 18650 tubes were out of stock. I called the Hound and they told me they currently aren't expecting any more.
> 
> I've been eying one for a few weeks plus, but was waiting for something else to come back in stock before placing my order. Guess what...that item is now in stock...and the part I really wanted (Leef 18650 HA) is now out of stock.)


 
Leef bodies are like Autumn in October. They don't come around often. And when they do, better grab onto them; because they'll soon be gone.

Actually, I've done the same thing with orders that I've placed with Lighthound. But with Leef bodies, you grab those suckers the moment they become available!


----------



## Illumination

*Re: Leef -- Huh?*



Monocrom said:


> Leef bodies are like Autumn in October.



More like a summer day in November! Sooner or later I hope to come across one. I didn't think they would sell off so quickly...I thought they would have stock for at least a few months.


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

let me see pics!



Monocrom said:


> Yes I would!
> 
> Before this current run, Leef supplied Lighthound with a much smaller run back in late April, I believe. I managed to snag a 2x18650, C-M body in black HAIII. Then got really lucky! (Another CPFer was parting out his stock SF M4 on the MarketPlace. I snagged every part, except the standard body. Put everything together, and ended up with one SWEET two-tone light! Black barrel + OD tailcap and crenellated head = My own, custom, Leef-bodied M4).
> 
> :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Nite said:


> let me see pics!


 
I'd love to. But currently don't have a digital camera, and my camera-phone is on the fritz. Sorry.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

For you Leef RAW owners out there, how do they handle inclement weather (rain and salt)? I'm assuming that the RAW is just that; raw aluminum with no clearcoat. I've owned both the black and natural Leef's in the past but have been thinking of picking up a 3x18650 C-M RAW as well. Somewhere I read that bare aluminum turns to crap when exposed to salt water. I'm just thinking that through normal use, it's bound to get wet sooner or later and am wondering how it will look down the road after being handled with work gloves and that kind of stuff.


----------



## OCDGearhead

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Happy new year Leef,

I have been looking for a bare Al body for a Fenix P1d for some time. Lighthound used to stock them with a McClicky but no longer.


Can you do one of these for me? Pretty please?


----------



## DM51

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

This thread is about Leef bodies. I have deleted some posts promoting and referring to other products. Such posts should be made in a different thread, and will need to adhere to the rules.


----------



## Illumination

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

Any chance for a new run of 1 x 18650s in Olive or Nat?

PLEASE ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



DM51 said:


> This thread is about Leef bodies. I have deleted some posts promoting and referring to other products. Such posts should be made in a different thread, and will need to adhere to the rules.



thanks

Moderate moderaters like yourself are under appreciated


----------



## roadie

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

i received my 3 x 18650 the other day from lighthound.

nice piece of product!!

good job! worth every penny


----------



## bullfrog

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Illumination said:


> Any chance for a new run of 1 x 18650s in Olive or Nat?
> 
> PLEASE ! ! ! ! !



+1 gazillion?

I would give my ring finger or maybe even a pinky for a natural 1x 18650


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

I would love to buy a 2X18650 Olive M head C tail body!

I could do alot with one of those. BUT I'm not buying unless it's OLIVE.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

With Leef bodies, it's all about timing. I recall a thread one CPFer made shortly after this thread was created. He snagged an Olive 1x18650, 2x18650, and 3x18650 body.... and had matching SF bezels and tailcaps for each one. 

As far as color goes, my black Leef 2x18650 C-M body with stock SF M4 tailcap and bezel is one SWEET two-tone light.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



brighterisbetter said:


> For you Leef RAW owners out there, how do they handle inclement weather (rain and salt)? I'm assuming that the RAW is just that; raw aluminum with no clearcoat. I've owned both the black and natural Leef's in the past but have been thinking of picking up a 3x18650 C-M RAW as well. Somewhere I read that bare aluminum turns to crap when exposed to salt water. I'm just thinking that through normal use, it's bound to get wet sooner or later and am wondering how it will look down the road after being handled with work gloves and that kind of stuff.


:bump: Anyone have helpful input for me on this issue please?


----------



## W8HF

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

I would like to add my vote for 1x18650 C-C bodies in HAIII natural.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

I would like to ask for some advice. I want to purchase a Surefire 6P head and tail (Z41) and a Leef body. I would like to be able to utilize (1) 18650 battery or (2) CR23A batteries (primaries) with this set up. Is this possible with a Leef body? And if it is can someone inform me which model # Leef it would be and where I can purchase one?
I appreciate any feedback as I'm just discovering the capabilities of Surefire and Leef combinations.

Thank you.


----------



## brighterisbetter

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*

The model you're looking for is a 1x18650 C-C. Lighthound is sold out at the moment of all colors. Your best bet is to post a WTB on B/S/T and hope someone has a spare.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Mikellen said:


> I would like to ask for some advice. I want to purchase a Surefire 6P head and tail (Z41) and a Leef body. I would like to be able to utilize (1) 18650 battery or (2) CR23A batteries (primaries) with this set up. Is this possible with a Leef body? And if it is can someone inform me which model # Leef it would be and where I can purchase one?
> I appreciate any feedback as I'm just discovering the capabilities of Surefire and Leef combinations.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Despite the 1x18650 C-C Leef body being sold out at Lighthound, if you snag a used one; you can run a 9volt lamp (ex. Surefire P90, P91) with one 18650. If you decide to use 2xCR123 cells instead, be sure to swap out the 9volt lamp with a 6volt lamp. (ex. Surefire P60, P61). 

If you're unable to find a 1x18650 Leef body, Lighthound currently does have an alternative in stock. Type in the word _bodies, _under "Search the Store." Then just scroll down a bit.


----------



## Illumination

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Monocrom said:


> If you're unable to find a 1x18650 Leef body, Lighthound currently does have an alternative in stock. Type in the word _bodies, _under "Search the Store." Then just scroll down a bit.



I noticed that today,,, I wonder if this means Leef has TRULY retired.


----------



## Illumination

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



brighterisbetter said:


> The model you're looking for is a 1x18650 C-C. Lighthound is sold out at the moment of all colors. Your best bet is to post a WTB on B/S/T and hope someone has a spare.



I've posted a WTB as have others... unfortunately they are REALLY hard to come by...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Illumination said:


> I noticed that today,,, I wonder if this means Leef has TRULY retired.


 
As far as I know, Leef is not involved with the creation of the _other_ Surefire-compatable bodies on Lighthound.com

Hopefully, he has _not _retired for good this time. The two Leef bodies that I own are simply magnificent. I snagged his 2x18650 C-M body as soon as it was released, the last time around. Then when he supplied Lighthound with the last run of various bodies, I snagged a 2x18500 C-C body. I was able to assemble a Leef-bodied M4 and a Leef-bodied 9P. The quality is actually better than the stock M4 or 9P bodies. (Yup, I said it).

Few are willing to part with a Leef body, once they've snagged one. Due to that, it's nice to have an alternative.


----------



## Nite

*Re: Leef Bodies in Stock!*



Monocrom said:


> "As far as I know, Leef is not involved with the creation of the _other_ Surefire-compatable bodies on Lighthound.com"
> 
> "Hopefully, he has _not _retired for good this time. The two Leef bodies that I own are simply magnificent."
> -snip edit-
> 
> "Few are willing to part with a Leef body, once they've snagged one. Due to that, it's nice to have an alternative."



I can confirm LEEFs non involvement in alternatives at lighthound.

I have to agree..I love my LEEF 2x18500.

I also wish I could get one mint or new LEEF 2x18650 in black.I tried really hard to get one for a long time until I found an alternative. Thankfully the alternative pleased me. However I cant believe how long it took to get myself a 2x18650 body in black when I realized its what I needed.
I also prefer Holding a LEEF over a $urefire body. I think I will pass on comparing a LEEF body to other brands.

I also fear he has retired. He inspired me. his light saved me from being robbed and beaten or worse.:goodjob::thanks: A leef was my first rechargeable 18mm body. Bought after joining here. Gotta thank MDOCOD for letting me know that they existed via pm and in his guide.:twothumbs
I am also happy to see an alternative being sold at lighthound. Their customer service is unequaled.
I spend several hundred dollars there every month in addition to the several hundred I spend on CPF and CPFM...Somebody STOP ME!

I just had to agree with everyone.:thumbsup:
So far my shopping at CPF, CPFM. LightHound and now tacticalsupply has been awesome.


----------



## roadie

*NOTE !!!*

Hi guys, a note to be taken ....

the leef body is machined base on aw normal lion cells which i was told that aw 'normal' cells are slightly longer.

i got a 3 x 18650 leef body, was astonishe to find that after inserting the new imr cells, the imr fell short.

a spring / diy magnets has to compassite the 5/6mm difference in length.

:sick2:


----------



## Nite

*Re: NOTE !!!*



roadie said:


> Hi guys, a note to be taken ....
> 
> the leef body is machined base on aw normal lion cells which i was told that aw 'normal' cells are slightly longer.
> 
> i got a 3 x 18650 leef body, was astonishe to find that after inserting the new imr cells, the imr fell short.
> 
> a spring / diy magnets has to compassite the 5/6mm difference in length.
> 
> :sick2:



I had the same problem with FM bodies...same solution..

problem not an issue using 16340, just 18650 for me.

please use some tape to make sure your magnets dont touch the lights innner body..the resulting short circuit will release tremendous amounts of power and heat..enough to start a car, but all at once.


----------



## roadie

*Re: NOTE !!!*



Nite said:


> enough to start a car, but all at once.


 
:eeksign:


----------



## collector

*Re: NOTE !!!*



Interested in a single-cell (16340/18500/18650) Leef Body, C-M if available in HAIII nat. 



Any more available ?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: NOTE !!!*



collector said:


> Any more available ?


 
If you really want a Leef body, check Lighthound.com on a regular basis. Or, start a Want To Buy (WTB) thread over at the MarketPlace. You might get lucky and snag a used one.


----------



## roadie

i jus bought one more 3 x 18650 C - C body from lighthound  ..... jus in case if leef will nvr make the bodies again .... 


go get the bodies while stock lasts ...... :devil:


----------



## FredericoFreire

Does the 2 x 18650 leef body work perfectly with 2 x 17670? Is there any gap or difference on cells the lenght?


----------



## uhsodium

I've been waiting for leef grip for a long time


----------



## FredericoFreire

Did the 2x18650 C-C LeefBody in Black HA ever existed ?


----------



## Nite

FredericoFreire said:


> Did the 2x18650 C-C LeefBody in Black HA ever existed ?



Yes, once upon a time.

I bet I know where you can get a substitute..some1 please tell him, i cant :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom

Nite said:


> I bet I know where you can get a substitute..some1 please tell him, i cant :naughty:


 
You can't tell him to go to Lighthound.com? 

Perhaps you can tell him to click on the following link...
http://www.lighthound.com/search.asp?keyword=Fivemega&search=Go


----------



## Nite

i think a search of CPF and fivemega would be better.


----------



## FredericoFreire

Lighthound is out of stock for 2x18650 C-C Black finish LeedBodys.

I've seen the Fivemega bodies, but I'm looking for a Leef one.


----------



## QtrHorse

I like the knurling better on the Leef bodies but they are both quality products.


----------



## Monocrom

*Good News and Bad news ~*

*For those who haven't noticed, yet...*

Leef bodies are in stock at Lighthound.com

Bit surprised that a few are still in stock at this point.

Get 'em before they're gone again!

BTW, no C-C 1x18650 Leef bodies.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Good News and Bad news ~*

I received my 2x18500 natural Leef body today from lighthound. Great! I´d love to get a 1x18500 oder 1x18650 in grey/natural, unfortunatelly these are long gone.

Eric


----------



## Nite

*Re: Good News and Bad news ~*



Monocrom said:


> *For those who haven't noticed, yet...*
> 
> Leef bodies are in stock at Lighthound.com
> 
> Bit surprised that a few are still in stock at this point.
> 
> Get 'em before they're gone again!
> 
> BTW, no C-C 1x18650 Leef bodies.



MONO you tease!

AHh:mecry: they are the same bodies that are left over! "still in stock" 

No 2x18650 in black, which is why I do what I do now. Also the 2x18500 which I have in black is only available in natural. Yes there many LEEFs at LH still, but not the most popular models and colors. Some nice 3 cell models though.

I love my Black leef 2x18500:twothumbs

LEEF inspired me...my first custom body!

thank you LEEF!


----------



## Monocrom

Love my Black Leef 2x18500 too.

Yeah, the bodies have been in stock for awhile now. Figured I'd help out those who haven't been checking the hound on a daily or hourly basis.

The NAT. 2x18500 hasn't been available since the last run, a few months ago. I recall a couple of CPFers kicking themselves for not getting it. A matching Surefire bezel and tailcap in NAT. is a bit harder to find than in black. But for some, the tougher finish is worth it. I've seen a Leef-bodied 9P in NAT.; looked very classy.


----------



## QtrHorse

I myself missed out on the Leef bandwagon. I only recently found out about them. The best I did was get a natural 1x18500 body. The Leef bodies are great, I really like the machine work and finish on them. Nothing against your bodies Nite but the Leef bodies are much different. I do wish I could find a 1x18650 and a 2x18650 Leef body.


----------



## mknewman

I called Lighthound today and they said Leef was retired, there would not be any more from him. There are some bodies left but no tails, and it doesn't appear to be any equivalent replacement. Leef's tails have the male threads.

Marc


----------



## Nite

mknewman said:


> I called Lighthound today and they said Leef was retired, there would not be any more from him. There are some bodies left but no tails, and it doesn't appear to be any equivalent replacement. Leef's tails have the male threads.
> 
> Marc





QtrHorse said:


> I myself missed out on the Leef bandwagon. I only recently found out about them. The best I did was get a natural 1x18500 body. The Leef bodies are great, I really like the machine work and finish on them. Nothing against your bodies Nite but the Leef bodies are much different. I do wish I could find a 1x18650 and a 2x18650 Leef body.



The whole reason I got into this is I couldnt find a 2x18650 LEEF or FM body. I do have the LEEF 2x18500 black (9P) which Is awesome.

while I do like the LEEFs more. I also wish I could've found a 2x18650 LEEF but that was over a year ago and I still couldnt find one. FiveMega is now making them in round if that makes you feel any better. (but not the 2x18650 in round..not yet)

I agree leef is nicer but it costs more too!

I tried to have 500 leefs made but it was too late....then I met FM.


----------



## IPSC_GUY

*So has Leef completely given up doing Flash light parts?*

I am wondering of anyone in the know, has any info on whether Leef will ever start up doing his parts again? I did not discover his stuff till he was near the end this last time...

IPSC_GUY
SIERRA II ALPHA


----------



## FroggyTaco

*Re: So has Leef completely given up doing Flash light parts?*

This should help know what you need to know.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210328


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Re: So has Leef completely given up doing Flash light parts?*

 it's sad isn't it.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: So has Leef completely given up doing Flash light parts?*

If you want a Leef anything, make a WTB post over at the CPF MarketPlace; and hope someone is willing to part with one of Leef's creations. I have a Leef-bodied M4 and a Leef-bodied 9P w/ handmade Malkoff M60 drop-in in the head. 

To be honest, I'm not parting with either one; ever.


----------



## IPSC_GUY

*Re: So has Leef completely given up doing Flash light parts?*

AHHHH RATS HE RETIRED !?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Damn I loved his stuff.... 

RATS ! ! ! just RATS ! ! ! 

IPSC_GUY
SIERRA II ALPHA


----------



## signal 13

I sold my Leef 2x18650 C-M a while back... Yeah, I'm an idiot


----------



## Kestrel

Interesting, last post was ~1.5 years ago, but Leef still lurks, I noticed:

*Leef *

*Flashaholic**

Last Activity: 05-15-2010 07:12 AM


----------



## Chrontius

I wonder if he'd be willing to post CNC drawings of the bodies he made? I'd consider having one made as a one-off if I can find a place to have it done.


----------



## shrike2222

Where is leef? 

Did He leave from CPF?

Doesn't he make his body anymore?


----------



## Monocrom

Did you read through the thread?

To answer the main question, no; he doesn't make his custom bodies anymore. The last run was at least a couple of years ago if not a bit longer.


----------



## Cerealand

My heart must have skipped a beat when i saw this thread on top. I thought either he was back or someone found a supply of LEEF hosts.

He's still around lurking one in a while:

Last Activity 02-02-2012 05:04


----------



## T45

Chrontius said:


> I wonder if he'd be willing to post CNC drawings of the bodies he made? I'd consider having one made as a one-off if I can find a place to have it done.



now that's a good idea!


----------



## archimedes

According to the post (linked below), Leef may have sold the rights ? :thinking:

http://wolverinetechnologiesllc.com...ems-Integrations-has-aquired-Leef-Flashlights.

I'm sure many members here would be very interested on any further news, info, and/or updates ....


----------



## Cerealand

archimedes said:


> According to the post (linked below), Leef may have sold the rights ? :thinking:
> 
> http://wolverinetechnologiesllc.com...ems-Integrations-has-aquired-Leef-Flashlights.
> 
> I'm sure many members here would be very interested on any further news, info, and/or updates ....




Woah, IPSC_GUY is actually on this forum. He has not been on here since July 2012 though.


----------



## shrike2222

Monocrom said:


> Did you read through the thread?
> 
> To answer the main question, no; he doesn't make his custom bodies anymore. The last run was at least a couple of years ago if not a bit longer.



I know that. But I want to see him and his item.


----------



## Eric242

Well than just go ahead and vistim him 

Eric


----------



## Kestrel

archimedes said:


> According to the post (linked below), Leef may have sold the rights ? :thinking:
> 
> http://wolverinetechnologiesllc.com...ems-Integrations-has-aquired-Leef-Flashlights.
> 
> I'm sure many members here would be very interested on any further news, info, and/or updates ....



Thanks for that information, that is interesting.


----------



## archimedes

Kestrel said:


> Thanks for that information, that is interesting.



Yes ... and now I also _just _noticed Post#103 & Post#107 in this thread (above)


----------



## Monocrom

shrike2222 said:


> I know that. But I want to see him and his item.



Then drop him a PM and hope he replies. Far more likely that way of getting a response than bumping an old, dead, topic.


----------



## shrike2222

Monocrom said:


> Then drop him a PM and hope he replies. Far more likely that way of getting a response than bumping an old, dead, topic.



Oh! thanks for your advice.


----------



## Monocrom

shrike2222 said:


> Oh! thanks for your advice.



You're Welcome.


----------



## Nite

shrike2222 said:


> I know that. But I want to see him and his item.



That sounds so, Wrong!

A few years back, in this thread, I wrote that i thought Leef bodies are nicer than FiveMega bodies. I must now retract my statement. I would now have to say they are equivalent or different, but not better, as the FM bodies have improved. 

That being said, the reason I asked FiveMega and WonderLite to have the FM bodies made, for the benefit of my hobby, was because Leef retired, and FM had made his final run of said 18mm SF C bodies.


----------



## Monocrom

Nite said:


> That sounds so, Wrong!



Hey, it's been awhile. Good to see that you're still around. I'm curious if the gap issue has been resolved as well. On my Leef-bodied SF 9P and M4 models there's no gap between the stock SF bezel and the Leef body when using any aftermarket LED drop-in. With a stock SF body, there's a barely noticeable gap. With a FiveMega body, the gap is quite a bit noticeable. That's not to take anything away from FM or the quality of construction of his custom bodies. With an aftermarket incandescent drop-in (such as the rechargeable set-ups from Lumens Factory) there is no gap between an FM body and SureFire bezel.

I am curious though if that situation with LED drop-ins has been corrected along with the improvement of the FM bodies.


----------



## Nite

Monocrom said:


> Hey, it's been awhile. Good to see that you're still around. I'm curious if the gap issue has been resolved as well. On my Leef-bodied SF 9P and M4 models there's no gap between the stock SF bezel and the Leef body when using any aftermarket LED drop-in. With a stock SF body, there's a barely noticeable gap. With a FiveMega body, the gap is quite a bit noticeable. That's not to take anything away from FM or the quality of construction of his custom bodies. With an aftermarket incandescent drop-in (such as the rechargeable set-ups from Lumens Factory) there is no gap between an FM body and SureFire bezel.
> 
> I am curious though if that situation with LED drop-ins has been corrected along with the improvement of the FM bodies.



Thanks Mono, good to see you too!

FiveMega made the new single cell bodies with a larger pocket so that LEDs would fit. If it fits an SF body with little or no gap then it should fit the new bodies too. Also I asked nailbender to have his LEDs fit the New FM bodies. My Nailbender drop in fits with no gap at all in my 6P 3P and 1x18500.


"Got my 3p size body after some very very fast shipping and test fit it with my 6p's head and tail, and my Malkoff M61. There is almost no discernible gap. I also fit it with my M91 with the same results. I do not have my M31 yet but I will have to assume the results will be the same
+1 to Wonderlite for a smooth transaction" - *clxxxvii*

Have a look at user submitted photos at http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...he-New-Batch&p=4694434&viewfull=1#post4694434 

Do you think we can make a new thread here on CPF so we can discuss the new batch of FiveMega products WonderLite sells on CPFM ? 

Thanks again, Happy Holidays!


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks for the link. 

I'd recommend PMing Greta. If the topic is narrow and deals strictly with the gap issue being resolved, there's a good chance of that happening.

I know you can't possibly be making a killing providing those products for sale. But you've shown what can happen when an enthusiast has the desire and will to help out other fellow enthusiasts. Thanks to you, quite a few CPFers (especially those new to the community) have a chance to experience the quality of a SureFire light with the pragmatism of an excellent rechargeable set-up. I still have the FM 1x18650 body I ordered from you guys back a handful of years ago. Slapped a Z49 tailcap switch on one end and a Milky-modded Snake-Eyes build on the other. (Also a SureFire bezel.) The height is the same as a 9P. A great, if a bit odd-looking, 3-way combo. Thanks for still providing these custom bodies to the CPF community.

Happy Holidays as well.


----------

